# عمل قسم افتقاد



## يوليوس44 (27 مايو 2011)

*ان يتم عمل قسم افتقاد للاعضاء المنتدى 
 ويذكر اسماء الاعضاء الافتقاد  ؟ اللى لهم فترة كبيرة  لايكون معنا  فىالمنتدى 
والرب يعوض تعبكم  
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (28 مايو 2011)

اري انها فكرة رائعة على الاقل يشعر الغائب بحب وافتقاد الاخرين له فهذا سوف يكون دافع له للاستمرار ويزيد من حبه وحماسه فى المنتدي


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*في موضوع عن الإفتقاد 
وحشتنا يا ....... ​*


----------



## tonyturboman (20 أغسطس 2011)

واقترح ايضا ان يكون الافتقاد على الايميل
اى ارسال ايميل للعضو الغائب
وهذا بالطبع يكون من الادارة


----------

